# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  can i please have my posts back?

## xoxos

hi, my first four posts on the site appeared as one would expect.

post #5 reported that i would have to wait until it was approved by a moderator. okay, i figure.. you have a 5 post private message dealie, maybe new members need to be approved at five posts.

i posted a sixth post before the approval. i was in the middle of a rather technical thought.

same message, "must be approved by moderator".

i posted a seventh post, expecting the same message.

that post appeared in the thread...

where are my fifth and sixth posts? do i have to type all of that again? please, if you can find them, can you save them from cyberspace limbo? it makes the thought and discussion complete... TY  :Smile:

----------


## Gidde

Hi xoxos, I've approved the two posts that were stuck in the moderation queue; I'm not sure why the software decided they were spammy. Can you check and make sure that everything looks ok now please?

----------


## xoxos

thank you for salvaging them! i very much appreciate it.

they look fine  :Smile:

----------

